# Wiper motor question



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Has anyone ever used the intermittent timers on cars with a wiper motor for props. I could kill myself(if I wasn't already dead) for not taking the one off of the last car I scrapped.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is a really good idea. Is there a place you can buy these? I guess the junk yard would be a good place to get them. Of course the bad thing is that everytime it rained your prop would go off. LOL.

Wait, is this the Vlad bot again? Now Zombie has the Vlad bot programmed so good that he starts asking good guestions. How I'm I going to tell now? How did the Vlad bot get into the forum. LOL.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Wiper motors are great. low voltage[12v] is much safer and easier to work with. they are relativly slow[rpm wise] and a lot more powerful than christmas raindeer motors. Used ones are kind of a pain napa has a couple in the $20 range. don't have the part #s, but can get them


----------

